# Top 11 Unsexiest Men



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2007)

In response to Maxim's list of Unsexy women, AOL's The Cooler posted their own list devoted to unattractive males.

11: Ben Stiller 
10. Eric Dane 
9. Ryan Phillipe 
9 (tied). Josh Hartnett 
8. Pete Wentz 
7. James Blunt 
6. Kevin Connolly 
5. Howard Stern 
4. Simon Cowell 
3. Wilmer Valderrama 
2. Brandon Davis 
1. Pete Doherty 

http://news.aol.com/entertainment/st...01154809990001

Half of that list I would totally do (from Pete Wentz to Ben Stiller.) However, their top 5, save Wilmer, are pretty nasty.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 4, 2007)

Eric Dane? Seriously?! Why is he on this list! He's pretty good looking, and I usually don't go for that sort of man.








I.. don't get it. He's at least cute. He reminds me of Leonardo DiCaprio.

As for Pete Doherty.. yeah, that goes without saying. Haha.


----------



## Rust.Orange (Nov 4, 2007)

I think Wilmer Valderrama is funny and Howard Stern is *WAY *unsexier than him!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 4, 2007)

How unfunny.

Those men should be appreciated for their talent, not their 'sexiness'. 'Sexiness' is so subjective anyway. Gosh. To one person something may be a complete turn on and to another it's a deal breaker. Lists like these don't do anything but hurt people (people who create images for the public to view based on their external appearance and the ability to photoshop their images and have their stylists accentuate their best features...) who are simply trying to share their talent with the rest of the world.

[/end sarcasm]



Eric Dane? Give me half a chance I'd make him forget Rebecca Gayheart ever existed. Tasty.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 4, 2007)

Josh Hartnett? I wouldn't kick him out of bed. And I have a secret crush on Simon Cowell.

This list doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 4, 2007)

I want to suck on Ryan Phillipe's lips. YUUMMMM


----------



## mandragora (Nov 4, 2007)

Eric Dane?!?  He wasn't called McSteamy for nothing.  Seriously.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 4, 2007)

if josh hartnett tamed those unruly brows of his, i'd hit it. i won't lie.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I want to suck on Ryan Phillipe's lips. YUUMMMM_

 
Yes...lips...


----------



## rebekah (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude Pete Doherty is one of the SEXIEST men alive(or still clinging to life by a string anyway haha) and so is Simon Cowell (don't tell!)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 4, 2007)

pete wentz aha. i cant stand that guy


----------



## Mandypaul (Nov 4, 2007)

do you know what i find ben stiller sexy am i weird lol, and also i find Ryan Phillipe hot


----------



## seabird (Nov 4, 2007)

pete doherty! he's so attractive but he really shouldn't be.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 4, 2007)

I have to agree with j_absinthe...man 11-6 (i'd include Kevin Connelly, I don't find him bad) are good looking, esp the emphasis on 7-10. Eric Dane--whoooo that Grey's episode with him coming out of the shower...nice....*daydreams* oh and pete wentz I think is hot esp. when he's not with Ashlee Simpson, whole other story. Well I didn't wholly agree with the Maxim list of unsexiest women either.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 4, 2007)

9. Ryan Phillipe <---------- OMFG NO NO NO!


----------



## lvgz (Nov 6, 2007)

i dont agree with the #9s. sexxxy. hahahah


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

This list is all wrong.

Eric Dane?!
Ryan Phillipe?!
Josh Hartnett?!

I don't get it. But, I do have secret crushes on Kevin Connolly and Pete Wentz. Call me crazy. 

Hehe.


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 6, 2007)

how the HELL did ryan phillipe get unsexiest??  brandon davis should be #1


----------



## jenii (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, where's Dane Cook on this list?


----------



## Willa (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_pete doherty! he's so attractive but he really shouldn't be._

 
I wouldnt even touch him with a broom stick... brrrr
He's disgusting, IMO.

I would add Benition Del thingy thing...
I can't look at him


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 7, 2007)

9. Ryan Phillipe

Whaaa, he is so hot. I hate him for what he did to Reese Witherspoon, cause she seems like a sweetheart, but he was pretty fine in Cruel Intentions!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 7, 2007)

Where was Jay-Z on that list?!?!


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 8, 2007)

Ryan Phillipe Josh Hartnett and Pete Wentz 

would all be in my top 10 sexiest...

who voted for this???

i love love love pete wentz...


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ryan Phillipe && Josh Hartnett?

get outta here.. thats crazy.. they are probably in my top 50.. lol

my top 10 unsexy celebrity guys are:



*10.Kevin Federline*
*Carrot Top*
*ozzy osbourn*
*Donald Trump*
*Elton John*
*Jerry Seinfeld*
*Clay Aiken*
*Andy Dick*
*3.Steve Buscemi* (that guy in all of the adam sandler movies *puts on lipstick and wants to kill adam sandler in billy madison*)
*2.Michael Jackson*
*1.Richard Simons*



 the onest hat are not numbered are in no particular Order.. lol.. they are all just really ugly to me.. 

this list took some thinking.. lol


----------



## Babylard (Dec 7, 2007)

why isn't fat bastard on the list? =S


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 7, 2007)

Josh hartnett is so effin gorgeous.
IMO.
God.. hottt
& ryan phillipe too.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_Ryan Phillipe && Josh Hartnett?

get outta here.. thats crazy.. they are probably in my top 50.. lol

my top 10 unsexy celebrity guys are:



*10.Kevin Federline*
*Carrot Top*
*ozzy osbourn*
*Donald Trump*
*Elton John*
*Jerry Seinfeld*
*Clay Aiken*
*Andy Dick*
*3.Steve Buscemi* (that guy in all of the adam sandler movies *puts on lipstick and wants to kill adam sandler in billy madison*)
*2.Michael Jackson*
*1.Richard Simons*



the onest hat are not numbered are in no particular Order.. lol.. they are all just really ugly to me.. 

this list took some thinking.. lol_

 
Carrot top ahahahaha rofl
What an ugly sob.
I vote the aol list be replaced with this list.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

lmao carrot top is one ugly mofo.. i just saw him on tv during the "larry the cable guy's christmas spectacular" lol.. and i was like omg carrot top? are you kidding me?

and Fat bastard wasn't on the list cuz he's pretty damn sexy! JK JK... just joshin' i didn't really think about him but I could name about 10 people in that austin powers movie that could easily make my ugly list.. lol


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 8, 2007)

WHAT?!? PETE WENTZ IS SOOO SEXY!!!

My question is...why isnt Lil' Jon on here....WWHAT?! lmao


----------



## redambition (Dec 8, 2007)

i don't understand how some of those guys got on that list.


----------



## Holly (Dec 8, 2007)

That's like the sexiest 'most unsexy men list' ever


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 8, 2007)

LMFAO!!!...I'd hit that^^...if I had a brown bag to cover his face!!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I want to suck on Ryan Phillipe's lips. YUUMMMM_

 
ditto


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

LMAOOOOOO HAHAHA  that carrot top post LMAO is the ugliest thing I've ever seen.. i am literally laughing my ass off.. thats so gross, did you google that? lmaoo  I deffy don't want any of carrot top.. that pic deffy confirms how ugly he is lmao. that made my night. Thanks


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

carrot top is definitely unsexy...it looks like hes had a ton of plastic surgery..

i would have to say that K Fed makes my list of unsexy celebrities..and also spencer from the hills if he even qualifies as a celebrity.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 10, 2007)

omg YES..Spencer is ugly..everything about him is ugly.. i agree.. lol  he makes me mad with everything he does..  i dont know why brody hung out wih him.. they are very different.


----------

